# is this safe?



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

A scene at a local supply house.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Of course not!! Where's his hard hat?!?! And he really should be hooked to a skyhook....


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

should be in a cage of some sort that is designed to lift a person up in the air like that.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

I am guessing probably not, but let's remember, I am just the T.V. repair woman.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

He was running a big hammer drill/breaker to pop holes thru the brick and the wall behind it for a light fixture. He was dealing with a lot of torque, and you can see he was leaning back into the mast of the forktruck while on a wobbly pallet.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

jjbex said:


> He was running a big hammer drill/breaker to pop holes thru the brick and the wall behind it for a light fixture. He was dealing with a lot of torque, and you can see he was leaning back into the mast of the forktruck while on a wobbly pallet.


I am thinking this is probably one time it would be OK to sit on the job while you work...


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Scaffolding, boom-manlift or scissor-lift for personnel. Forklift for cargo. I'd say no. If he fell and sustained an injury, someone would get sued.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nothing I aint ever done be Fo.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I have, many times. :whistling2:



Standing on the pallet is the stability. 



Years ago, when I suffered working 2 jobs when I worked for a plumbing company and had my stints at lowes and home depot...:laughing:


we were always 3 tiers high, working off the edges of those pallets while we were standing on top those racks moving those large fiberglass showers/tub-shower units. Very dangerous on all levels. 

Some of the commercial service work I've done involved just what you see; the use of a forklift, pallet and all the tools you need to get the job done.

Screw the ladder when you could get somebody right where you needed to be. I trust hydraulics far better than the narrow edge of a ladder with no one there to keep it from shifting from weight...

I'm going to have to buy a forklift next year for two of my businesses, even use it here at the shop as they are awesome to use on flat ground, getting product moved.

But next year that fork lift is going to be used to get misting fans up in higher elevations to keep patrons from messing with the controls. Even setting them up high I had people messing with them last year that really pissed me offf. :furious: Nothing got broken but it could of.


Scissor lifts are hard to use in tight spots, take up too much space for small jobs. 

Is it right what the guy is doing? No...but I can find quite a few other situations just as bad or worse.


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

i looked at the electrical wires first and thought "dang there sure is a lot of slack on those lines"


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

IF he didn't fall or get hurt, then yes it is safe. IF not then no it wasn't safe.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I would have pulled my van into that doorway and used a piece of plywood on my roof rack.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess I am spoiled. If I pulled something like that, I would get run so fast my head would spin. All of the plants I work at and most of the GC's make us wear harnesses and tie off if we are over 6' off the ground.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I guess I am spoiled. If I pulled something like that, I would get run so fast my head would spin. All of the plants I work at and most of the GC's make us wear harnesses and tie off if we are over 6' off the ground.


 All of the plants you work at have multimillion dollar budgets, and are scrutinized almost hourly by OSHA. You have no reason not to have proper safety equipment.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like something I have done a lot. Get it done any way you can. Improvise my friend. Fall, shake it off and get back to work.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A forklift may be used as a man lift with a proper platform being used...

http://www.lifttech.com/forklift/economy.php

Anything else will have the OSHA Inspector writing on their pad...:whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I had do this so many time and I am still alive. You should post a sign at work site " DO NOT DO THIS AT HOME WE ARE PROFESSIONALS"


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

No, that first pic was not safe.:no:

Nope. The supply house owner should buy that guy what he needs to do the job safely.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

i've always like what our OSHA instructor told us, if you have to ask then you already know the answer. Then again i'm also the idiot that used to flash in roof vents tied off with a 100' extension cord over the roof to the van rack.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

bartnc37 said:


> i've always like what our OSHA instructor told us, if you have to ask then you already know the answer. Then again i'm also the idiot that used to flash in roof vents tied off with a 100' extension cord over the roof to the van rack.


That's fine as long as you had a GFI on it....


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Airgap said:


> That's fine as long as you had a GFI on it....


That got me! Good one, Gapper.:thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> Then again i'm also the idiot that used to flash in roof vents tied off with a 100' extension cord over the roof to the van rack.


Ever lassoed an extension cord around a VTR to hold you on the roof while you rodded a line through the vent and used the same cord to power the machine? :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Ever lassoed an extension cord around a VTR to hold you on the roof while you rodded a line through the vent and used the same cord to power the machine? :thumbsup:




never, not a chance. I don't know what your talking about.:whistling2:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

you think thats bad? I had to cut rods holding an AC unic 50 ft in the air. Thats leaning way over the edge of the lift, feet on the middle rail, no harness, no net, no nothing! I lost my job for saying I was too short to reach it( really I just didnt want to risk my life and a long god dam way down for $10/hour. 

This was in a warehouse, racks I think were 7 levels high.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> you think thats bad? I had to cut rods holding an AC unic 50 ft in the air. Thats leaning way over the edge of the lift, feet on the middle rail, no harness, no net, no nothing! I lost my job for saying I was too short to reach it( really I just didnt want to risk my life and a long god dam way down for $10/hour.


Be glad that the job is all that you lost!


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

I have seen guy do it before....in the mirror.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

parke said:


> Only well trained persons can do this.


anyone can do that, but it is not safe to do so :whistling2:


----------



## MT Plumber (May 9, 2009)

I got a question for him: 

Why stop at only one pallet?? :laughing:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

MT Plumber said:


> I got a question for him:
> 
> Why stop at only one pallet?? :laughing:


 Just make sure to nail them together first!:laughing:


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

MT Plumber said:


> I got a question for him:
> 
> Why stop at only one pallet?? :laughing:


 Okie dokie in Mexico!:blink:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

cindy88 said:


> In my opinion it is not safe.


 And we value your opinion. Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbdownefinitely not safe.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

No seatbelt for forklift operator, automatic fail!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I cant belive it either, they just parked the van right in front of the dumpster. Other plumbers have to use the dumpster at the supply house, a fight could break out and it would not be safe at all. Oh yeah and they have one of the exits blocked with a forklift, what if there was a fire.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

of course not i didn't see his parachute lol


----------

